# Flying Reaper Prank



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to know how they made this so I can build one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking one of those RC helicopters, with sound effects


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is the greatest trick! I love that idea!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

No, it is on a wire (actually four wires). Look closely at the video and you can see it. Probably on a crane.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

that looks like fun


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome gag. If that's on a wire, it mut be hanging from something really tall. It behaves more like an RC flyer, similar to the witch/Superman ones out there, except for some odd slowdowns here and there. If it's a quad copter, I have no idea how it's constructed.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm thinking suspended from a quadcoppter that is never in the frame of the video, it pitches and rolls so I don't think it's just hanging and swinging from a crane.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the news report on AOL said that it was hanging from an RC helecopter


----------

